# Does anyone make paper?



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am very interested in handmade paper. I was wondering how messy and time consuming it really is to do this. I see the directions in library books and my first inclination is to run the other way. Priced some handmade paper and it is out of sight. Sapphira


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I've made paper using dryer lint (from the lint trap on your dryer). It came out pretty nice. It was a bit messy, but I like getting right into messy and making it work.
Here's instructions for using dryer lint for making paper mache, clay and paper.............................http://www.planetpals.com/dryer_lint_crafts.html

Have fun.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the link! This looks VERY interesting!


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

My art teacher friend did a craft she called "making paper", but they started with waste paper. I always kind of wondered about that. As I recall, she used construction paper scraps and (unprinted) newsprint. Soaked it in a bucket, whirled it in a blender quite a while, drained it in a fine-wire colander, then spread the slurry with a spatula on a window screen of fine fiberglass or copper wire, sometimes patted downand pressed more moisture out with a board or a towel, then set to dry where it could drip safely. She would sometimes put bits of weeds, seeds, herbs, flowers in the slurry, also yarn or thread bits, but pre-cut very fine not to bind up the blender rotor. It's been a while, so somebody else could probably tell you better details. Sue


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OK. I am going to try to make some paper tomorrow. I got a page on photobucket and will try to oput pictures on here. S.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I have done it and it looks very nice wrapped around a bar of hand made soap and stuff. It makes gorgeous cards and you can even cut some to make the envelope. I have used the blender method but also used a kit I found at the Imaginarium. Great for kids to help too! Easy to get gorgeous results - you can add glitter, fabric or what have you. I used my Vitamix and didn't have to worry about the fiber messing up the blades.....

Years ago, we used brown paper bags and it was great since we had such an abundance of them!! You can used cardboard or whatever you have on hand! Experiment!!


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I know the kits are a little spendy, but really, buying a kit was well worth it for me.... I have all the basics and can add items as I can afford them. I have all the scrap paper I could ever want from our business. 

Once I had all of the stuff laid out and ready for "production," making the paper was pretty easy. Give yourself enough time to take your time and you'll have a blast.

A great idea is to use cookie cutters as molds on top of your screen, mix the pulp with flower or herb seeds and make Christmas tree ornaments. When the shapes are dry, just punch a little hole in the top and use a piece of hemp twine or ribon and voila - Christmas tree ornaments that can be planted come Spring time.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link! What great ideas!


----------

